# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Zenosim 8iu hgh

## apmakeio-

this is ZENOSIM from novocrine using it for 3 months in a row and started to see results from 4th week i`ll cycle it 2 more months and post my results. i found it to be a professional and good quality somatropin.

----------


## SpanishStallion

zenosim is high quality HGH i used it last year with very good results and i hope in two week time to get on their oral oxandrolone heard good reviews from my gym partner.

----------


## Sheven

heard just great things about this zenosim. novocrine is a good brand i'm on their oxy and methyltren right now.

----------


## hothat

Zeno is good gh.I used it for about 8 months.The gain was good and total quality.Sure depends also on how you eat.I eat very healthy with lots of Protein and low carbs.
This is the last 2 packs of my done cycle.

----------


## hothat

> heard just great things about this zenosim. novocrine is a good brand i'm on their oxy and methyltren right now.


You already use the tabs? How is the dosage? I still have to wait a bit until I can get the orals here.You're lucky guy!

----------


## Sheven

i am just using oxymetholone 2 tabs daily and methyltren 0.25mg a quarter tab before training. the oxy its awesome same as anapolon turkey. about the methyltren i take it just for the aggression for powerlifting and it works great for this purpose but i can already feel my liver stinging sometimes after the training in my opinion methyltren is to strong substance for taking together with oxy. i'll stop the methyltren from next week and continue with oxy and oxandrolone. i'm in my powerlifting period right now. check pics with the orals

----------


## hothat

Shit the Tabs look very nice.Yammy!  :Smilie: 
Hope I can get very soon.I'm interested in methyltren.I'm looking for something that pushes me when doing workout.You're really lucky guy man.

----------

